# péro



## Encolpius

Zdravím, s kolegyní jsem se bavili o rodině, postěžovala si na svého staršího syna a použila větu nějak jako" Je to prostě péro". Je to velmi slušná a věřící čtyřicátnice (Pražačka). Samozřejmě vím, co znamená péro, ale nikdy jsem neslyšel jako nadávku na člověka. Používá se to místo vulgárnějšího kokota? Používá se, používáte nebo byl to jen její výtvor? Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

V tomto případě má "péro" ještě další význam. Znamená to "živý, hyperaktivní tvor", který funguje jako pružina (= péro), tj. chvíli tiše akumuluje energii, aby ji pak v neočekávaném okamžiku uvolnil. Googlem se tento význam hledá dost obtížně, ale měl jsem štěstí:

_"Druhá v pořadí se narodila Barley. Velmi temperamentní fenka, se kterou není nikdy nuda. Když  někdo z prcků něco vyvede, vždy to je červená mašle _(tj. Barley Bett)_. Bett je tmavšího  vzhledu se standartními znaky. Má pěkně stavěná ouška, při pohledu na ni  je jasné,* jaké je to péro*. ..."_

Je to přeloženo i do němčiny:
_
"... Wenn etwas Schlechtes passiert ist, ist es  immer die mit der rotten Schleife. Bett ist ein bisschen dunkler mit  guten Zeichen. Sie hat gut aufgewachsene Ohren und wenn man sie sieht,  ist es klar, dass sie sehr *quecksilbrig* ist. ..."_

(podle duden.de: quecksilbrig = 1. ... 2. äußerst lebhaft und von Unruhe erfüllt)

Někdy se také říká "éro". Opět jsem našel jen "psí" kontext:

_"Navíc ted trošku bojujeme s pubertou, takže  hooodně cvičíme, Garpíček se evidentně rozhodl, že musí naučit paničku  trpělivosti..je to prostě *éro*."
_
Někdy si říkám, že naučit se dokonale cizímu jazyku je zhola nemožné.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> V tomto případě má "péro" ještě další význam. Znamená to "živý, hyperaktivní tvor".
> Někdy si říkám, že naučit se dokonale cizímu jazyku je zhola nemožné.



Takže jako rodilý mluvčí souhlasíte s tím, že slýcháváte to také jako nadávku? Podle toho, jak ho kolegyně popisovala, její syn není živý tvor. Naopak. 
--- a proč bychom se měli naučit dokonale cizím jazykům? --- dokonalý nikdo není! --- aspoň u nás ne ve střední Evropě --- chvála Bohu --- zatím ---


----------



## bibax

Podle mého názoru se to jako nadávka nepoužívá. Říká se to hlavně o neposedných dětech (milovníci psů o svých psích "dětech"). Je ale možné, že někteří lidé tomu mylně přikládají jiný význam, neboť to neslyšeli tak často, aby si vytvořili přesnější představu o významu.


> --- a proč bychom se měli naučit dokonale cizím jazykům?


Abychom se nedivili, když nám někdo v dobrém řekne "Ty jsi ale péro".


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> ...Abychom se nedivili, když nám někdo v dobrém řekne "Ty jsi ale péro".



Hezký příklad. Takže se neurazit! Zajímavé!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

A jak, prosím, máme tomuto výrazu rozumět tady: „_Eliška má  úžasné charisma. Kdo jí pozná, nemůže na ni nikdy  zapomenout. *Je to prostě  péro*,“ říká Šárka Beledová. „Naprosto nás  fascinuje, jak je šťastná a miluje  život, přestože má tak závažné  zdravotní postižení. Kde jen v sobě bere tolik  energie a obdivuhodné  vůle?,“ shodují se Šárka s Jitkou._" (zdroj: blesk.cz)
Smysl 'neposeda' se mi tady nějak nezdá ... nebo ano?


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> Hezký příklad. Takže se neurazit! Zajímavé!


Rozhodně se neurazit. "Ty jsi ale péro!" je zcela nevinné.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže péro se používá ve významu "pružina" a ne "penis", proč ne... 
Tak si to příště prověřím....řeknu to někomu....


----------



## bibax

Enquiring Mind said:


> A jak, prosím, máme tomuto výrazu rozumět tady: „_Eliška má  úžasné charisma. Kdo jí pozná, nemůže na ni nikdy  zapomenout. *Je to prostě  péro*,“ říká Šárka Beledová. „Naprosto nás  fascinuje, jak je šťastná a miluje  život, přestože má tak závažné  zdravotní postižení. Kde jen v sobě bere tolik  energie a obdivuhodné  vůle?,“ shodují se Šárka s Jitkou._"
> 
> Smysl 'neposeda' se mi tady nějak nezdá ... nebo ano?


Je to prostě péro. = Je to prostě pružina nabitá energií.

 Je to obrazně "pružinový motor", který představuje nahromadění energie.


> Tak si to příště prověřím....řeknu to někomu....


Pro jistotu doporučuji obdivný tón a odstup. Kdyby se náhodou pružina projevila nestabilně.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> ...  Pro jistotu doporučuji obdivný tón a odstup. Kdyby se náhodou pružina projevila nestabilně.


----------



## bibax

Také se říká "vyskočil jak *péro* [z gauče]" (= vyskočil jak čertík z krabičky) a "je na *péro*" (pozor: péro = pružina, nejde o homosexuála ).

Našel jsem:

_"Já ho mám od miminka a za miminko,  takže je to prostě moje srdcovka, blbounek uslintanej, ale je  to bobíček, Matylda samozřejmě taky, je s ní prča. Lítá tedy jako  splašená, já jí říkám, že *je na péro*, no  je ještě mladá a krásná  a je to blondýna, ale seksakra chytrá."

_Jde samozřejmě opět o psy. Ti čoklaři se už definitivně museli zbláznit.


----------



## kuba kuba

"Ty si pero" doprovází často palmface, znamená to prostě si blbec.  Je to ano, hodně slušnější ko...t. Výše zmíněný citát z blesku mě docela rozesmál :-D. Ve staré češtině to asi fakt znamená tu pružinu..

Zkuste to použít na někoho mladšího a uvidíte, že ten význam s pružinou není už opravdu tak horký :-D


----------



## bibax

> Ve staré češtině to asi fakt znamená tu pružinu.


Jaká stará čeština?  Nikdy jsi neslyšel, že v budíku je "péro". Nikdy jsi neměl autíčko na "péro" (na klíček). Pravda, budíky a hračky dnes už asi nemají "péra".

_"Pružina (lidově nazývaná též *pero* nebo *péro*) je zařízení využívané k akumulaci sil, tlumení rázů a chvění."_ _(a spring is an elastic object used to store mechanical energy)_

Pero ve strojnictví je ale něco docela jiného:

_"*Pero* je strojní součástka používaná pro spojení hřídele s nábojem." (a key is a machine element used to connect a rotating machine element to a shaft)

_Ta Eliška těžko bude ko..t. Tak to myšleno nebylo. Eliška je pružina, energická bytost, vtělená energie.


----------



## kuba kuba

Se vším výše taky souhlasím, odpovídám na vazbu "ty si péro", né na samotné slovo (přestože se budík ani auto na péra už nepoužívají, znám to). To s tou Eliškou si nejsem jistý jestli bych pochopil, mám to zažité prostě jako slušnější nadávku, když se mluví o člověku. Kamarád to pořád říká, většinou když udělám nebo řeknu nějakou k... blbost, tak on začne kroutit hlavou a odvětí ty si pero.. ty si tež kus pera... s lehkým pousmáním. Ale od rodičů nebo starších jsem to takhle nikdy použít neslyšel a naopak jsem od svých vrstevníků nikdy neslyšel říct, že je někdo péro, když je živý, proto to označení (tedy starou.. né nejmladší ).

Nevím, češtinu nestuduju, jen hádám, že je to věc starší - z vašeho úryvku jen vypíchnu, že slovo prča nebo setsakra je už taky jaksi old fashioned :-D.

_"Já ho mám od miminka a za miminko,  takže je to prostě moje  srdcovka, blbounek uslintanej, ale je  to bobíček, Matylda samozřejmě  taky, je s ní prča. Lítá tedy jako  splašená, já jí říkám, že *je na péro*, no  je ještě mladá a krásná  a je to blondýna, ale seksakra chytrá."_


----------



## bibax

Problém je asi v tom, že u mnoha běžných slov převážil vulgární význam. Zejména mládež často ani jiný než vulgární význam nezná.

Kdysi babičky běžně šukaly po světnicích a nikomu to nepřišlo směšné. Když dnes mládež slyší, že babička Boženy Němcové "šukala po světnici", tak se může umlátit smíchy.

A což teprve "pes mrdal ocasem". V mém Latinsko-německo-českém slovníku (Josef Chmela, Hradec Králové, 1830) je u slovesa agitare příklad: caudam agitare = schlenkern, wedeln mit dem Schwanze = mrdati, pomrdávati ocasem. Upozorňuji, že to není žádná staročeština. V roce 1830 se už staročesky nemluvilo.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

k tématu bylo již výše řečeno dost, si myslím, uvedu tedy jenom krátkou - (snad i vtipnou) - poznámku:

To: Bibax

Přesně tak, pod to se - zcela bez debat - podepisuji, ano ).   

A propos, Němci na tom také nejsou jinak, sice u nich stále převažuje ona původní "psí tématika", ale lze najíti i běžně užívané fráze jako je např.: *"sich einen von der Palme wedeln"*, což tedy nakonec - věcně - souvisí s tématem této celé diskuze (i tou "Babičkou") (_;_)

Link:
http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...lme+wedeln&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou
http://mundmische.de/bedeutung/959-sich_einen_von_der_Palme_wedeln
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/wedeln
http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/2507350/was-bedeutet-einen-von-der-palme-wedeln/


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## kuba kuba

Asi pravda, slovo šukala znám jen jako "vtip" z polštiny (netušil jsem, že se to používalo i v CZ). Nedávno jsme měli přednášku v polštině a pravda, bylo to trochu trapné (všichni se začli řezat jak pera a pani historičce to došlo až za chvilu ). A musím se přiznat, že jsem se uculil i u zmíněného "mrdati ocasem" :-D, co se tady člověk ještě nedoví...


----------



## Garin

Jen poznámka k těm případům, kdy "péro" není ani "nabitý energií" ani nic sprostého - já bych to chápal i ve významu "je potrhlý / potrhlá", "tropí hlouposti".
A k těm dalším zde diskutovaným výrazům - vzpomínám si, jak jsem v dětství četl knížku ve slovenštině a velice mě překvapilo, když tam o někom psali, že "mrdol plecom". Nevím, zda se ve slovenštině používá ještě dnes.


----------



## morior_invictus

Garin said:


> ..."mrdol plecom". Nevím, zda se ve slovenštině používá ještě dnes.


Božechráň. 
Avšak múdre hlavy z oblasti slovenského jazyka nám ho i v r. 2003 uviedli ako "súčasné." Otázkou ale je či došlo aj k telesným úpravám alebo sa iba odel do nových šiat.


> *mrdať* nedok. expr. mykať, potrhávať, pošklbávať: m. plecom, fúzmi;
> m. chvostom;


Zdroj: KSSJ - mrdať


----------

